# Toma error con libxpat.....

## Noss

Hola! acabo de reinstalar gentoo por un problema con emerge --depclean, en fin... lo malo viene ahora después de tenerlo todo bien, osea un día entero compilando ... hago un emerge -uDNv world y sorpresa me da error una aplicación que no recuerdo bien y el sistema se rompe otra vez... Leyendo por ahí me he encontrado esto http://dev.gentoo.org/~neddyseagoon/docs/mzbots_wisdom.xml por lo visto tiene que ver con  la librería libxpat... en fin que estoy haciendo lo que dice ahí y me encuntro que he de compilar 44 paquetes los que dependen de esa librería supongo.... A ver si esto no me sucede más y dejo la máquina bien.... La verdad ya estoy de los nervios. 

Pongo esto por si a alguien le sirve de ayuda, o si quereis comentar algo..

Un saludo!

EDITADO: si llego a leer esto que aconsejó gringo... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-606248-highlight-sysapps+attr.html, quizás con solo compilar una librería hubiera salido del embrollo, pero ya es tarde voy a seguir con lo de la página que pegué antes a ver que tal

un saludo

----------

## Cereza

Siempre puedes usar -p o -a con emerge --depclean para ahorrarte sorpresas, así veras lo que pretende borrar antes de hacerlo.

Saludos.

----------

## Noss

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Siempre puedes usar -p o -a con emerge --depclean para ahorrarte sorpresas, así veras lo que pretende borrar antes de hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Cierto, pero el problema de ahroa no es ese de hecho no hice un emerge --depclean sino solo una actualización del sistema y ya ves... compilando 44 paquetes que estoy en fin...

un saludo

----------

## Cereza

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Cierto, pero el problema de ahroa no es ese de hecho no hice un emerge --depclean sino solo una actualización del sistema y ya ves... compilando 44 paquetes que estoy en fin... 
> 
> un saludo

 

Ya lo sé, solo era un apunte para la proxima vez. En cuanto al libexpat se ha hablado muchísimo en los foros, la verdad es que no he leído ese enlace que has puesto, lo mismo dice esto mismo, pero la solución al famoso problema del libexpat era un simple

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

 creo recordar. Sale un mensajito al finalizar la compilación de expat.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *Noss wrote:*   Cierto, pero el problema de ahroa no es ese de hecho no hice un emerge --depclean sino solo una actualización del sistema y ya ves... compilando 44 paquetes que estoy en fin... 
> 
> un saludo 
> 
> Ya lo sé, solo era un apunte para la proxima vez. En cuanto al libexpat se ha hablado muchísimo en los foros, la verdad es que no he leído ese enlace que has puesto, lo mismo dice esto mismo, pero la solución al famoso problema del libexpat era un simple
> ...

 

El mensajito sale en el ebuild, pero la solución al libexpat no era esa. No funciona esto:

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

A mi no me funcionó y me volvií loco. Ésa era la solución teórica que le funcionó al 3% de las personas. En mi caso me volví loco recompilando el sistema y harto de no acaba y con interrupciones le di a recompilar TODO el sistema de nuevo hiciera falta o no para acabar (900 paquetes, kde-meta incluido). Sólo decirte que animo y que uses el buscador del foro.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Very Happy: 

Esto de libexpat debe estar a punto de cumplir un anio de vida, no? A ver si ahora con el minimal 2008 se deja de ver de una buena vez el problema...

Perdon por la falta de acentos y enies, pero estoy en la mitad de la instalacion de una nueva pc, jeje...

Salud!

----------

## luisx

yo tuve un problema parecido solo instale gentoolkit:

emerge gentoolkit

y despues hice un

revdep-rebuild

compilo como 50 paquetes y listo quedo de nuevo no se como paso eso   :Confused: 

espero que te ayude saludos

----------

## Coghan

La susodicha libexpat por enésima vez.   :Mad: 

Recuerdo que hace como cuatro años, cuando empecé con Gentoo, visitaba mucho este foro, nunca me registré, simplemente los usaba para buscar soluciones a mi falta de conocimiento, hasta hace menos de un año no me he registrado y participado más o menos activamente, pero siempre que dudo lo primero es una búsqueda para comprobar si alguien ha tenido este mismo problema y si no es así y creo que es de interés  publico un post, o como mínimo sigo algún hilo abierto sobre el tema, que para eso están.

Perdón por decir esto, si alguien se siente reflejado que haga un poco de reflexión, la verdad es que aburre un poco ver tanto mensaje repetido sobre lo mismo.

----------

## AnFe

Yo tuve que instalar gentoo este finde otra vez porque se me estropeó el discu duro del portátil y lo primero que hice fue emerge --sync y luego emerge expat, para no tener que andar luego compilando todo otra vez  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

## Cereza

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> Yo tuve que instalar gentoo este finde otra vez porque se me estropeó el discu duro del portátil y lo primero que hice fue emerge --sync y luego emerge expat, para no tener que andar luego compilando todo otra vez ;)
> 
> Un saludo

 

Solo como comentario y para quien le interese, cuando se instalen paquetes con emerge que sean depencias es mejor usar --oneshot, de este modo no ensuciaremos nuestro archivo world con dependencias :)

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world  file
> 
>               for later updating.

 

Saludos.

----------

